# Bikerpark in der nähe von Gunzenhausen



## Bansheebiker (15. Dezember 2005)

Hi ich komm aus Gunzenhausen,kennt ihr irgendwelche Bikeparks in der nähe    suche schon immer was aber find nix, es muss nich mal ein offizieller sein hab einfach bock zu riden kennt ihr schöne locations????


----------



## oBATMANo (15. Dezember 2005)

Die nächsten Bikeparks sind Bischofsmais und Bad Wildbad.
Am Ochsenkopf und bei den Feuerbergliften sind aber mittlerweile auch Strecken entstanden.
Einfach mal googlen oder hier im Forum suchen

In Ansbach gibts auch noch ne Dualstrecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FBC Palmer (15. Dezember 2005)

da hinten gibts scho was da haben die doch in Ellingen oder wie des heisst fette Shores...ich weiss den Link net aber im Forum unter Build and Ride müsstest was finden...oder die Jungs aus WUG anschreiben die Wissen das


----------



## robdrop (22. Dezember 2005)

Hi bansheebiker,
wenn du etwas über die Ellinger Shores (meine) erfahren willst oder die Möglichkeiten in deiner Nähe meld dich mal in unsererm Forum. Machen immer wieder ganz nette Sachen.

www.Bikerpool.de

cu on trails, Rob


----------



## Runterfahrer (22. Dezember 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Die nächsten Bikeparks sind Bischofsmais und Bad Wildbad.
> Am Ochsenkopf und bei den Feuerbergliften sind aber mittlerweile auch Strecken entstanden.
> Einfach mal googlen oder hier im Forum suchen
> 
> In Ansbach gibts auch noch ne Dualstrecke



Wer is denn schonmal da gewesen? Wie is die Strecke und entsteht da noch mehr?


----------



## Bansheebiker (22. Dezember 2005)

Ich denke mal die shores werden mir zu fett sein .bin erst 15(bald 16)un fahr erst seit 2 jahren such halt nach strecken oder parks oda so wo mann auch kleine sachen fahren kann un sich dann nach oben steigern kann es is nicht so das ich schlecht bin aber einr abchecker auch noch lange nicht


----------



## robdrop (23. Dezember 2005)

Hi Banshee,
was heißt hier zu fett. Es ist für jeden was dabei und wir haben auch junge Fahrer. Kennen uns in der Gegend auch ganz gut aus in Sachen DH. Würd mich freuen mal was von dir zu hören. Wir WUG`er mussen zamhalten  
 cu on trails, da rob


----------



## wug1 (26. Juli 2009)

wo genau sin den diese shores?


----------



## Slikjumper (26. Juli 2009)

@Bansheebiker:
schau doch unter www.Bikeparkmap.de rein da findest du von Dirt bis Downhill alles, nur leider ist hier bei uns im eck ein bissn wenig auswahl -.-

sonst klick dich auf Bikepark-osternohe.de ein Bikepark mit nothshores und DH(auch was für dich! zum lernen / üben - bin auch kein pro und es ist super dort) außerdem ist hier auch ein thread im frankenforum über den park. 

Mehr weiß ich auch ned - sonst wurde ja schon alles genannt.

Ride on


----------

